# Wahl des richtigen Logos: Vorschläge, bitte!



## bogomip (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite seit ungefähr einer Woche an einem passenden Logo für eine Literaturseite im Internet. Ich habe schon einige Versuche gestartet, aber die Ergebnisse sind ziemlich hoffnungslos:

Meine Versuche 

Meine Bitte:

bitte schaut euch das mal an. Was muss ich anders machen? Wo stecken gute Ansätze?
Habt ihr Ideen, wie ich es besser machen könnte / was gut passt?

Vielen Dank für Rat,

bogomip


----------



## versuch13 (21. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

 ich finde das zweite am besten und auch gar nicht schlecht. Bis auf die Laufweiten, da solltest du was dran machen..


 gruß


----------



## bogomip (21. Mai 2005)

was genau soll ich mit den Laufweiten machen?

was sagst du zu nummer 16 (das ganz große)?


----------



## tittli (21. Mai 2005)

Mir gefallen 21 und 22 am besten. 16 ist als Logo zu gross.
gruss


----------



## bogomip (21. Mai 2005)

Naja, das sind ja alles nur Entwürfe.
Das Logo würde ich zum Schluss sowieso nur noch 60 Pixel hoch machen...


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. Mai 2005)

Ich persönlich tendiere zu 6 bzw. zu der Schriftart, weil sowas zu einer Literaturseite perfekt passt. 
Aber 21 und 22 sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht, vor allem wegen den Farbakzenten, die bei 6 fehlen und es somit eher langweilig aussieht. Aber es geht ja auch um Literatur


----------



## bogomip (21. Mai 2005)

Ach ja? Wenn es danach ginge, müsste das Logo ja so bunt sein, dass es gar nicht ausreichend Farben gibt   

Nein, im Ernst: Das mit dem Farbakzent gefällt mir bei Nummer 21/22 (übrigens das gleiche :-D) auch gut. Aber ist dieses nicht zu komplex?


----------



## versuch13 (21. Mai 2005)

Die Buchstabenabstände zueinander ändern, vor allem vom L zum e geringer machen...


----------



## Nicolas_O (22. Mai 2005)

Ich finde 2 auch sehr gut, wie aber gesagt die Laufweite etwas ändern dann ist es doch perfekt.


----------

